# Well whaddaya know- I was already registered!



## jevvv (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi all, I'm jevvv in EnZed also known as New Zealand.

I just finished reading an author's interview and thought it would be a good idea to join the forums, but my screen name was turned down because it was already in use... turns out I'd registered some time last year... and promptly forgot. 

Ah well, such is life. 

I'm busy being a housewife (not doing that well at all) and also writing my second novel. My first died or is in a coma in a very old laptop- last seen about 10 years ago. 

So once again HI! Hopefully this time I'll remember to come back a little sooner


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! = D

What's your second novel about?

Once you reach ten posts you can choose a profile picture and signature. You might also want to check out some of the Writing Contests and Prompts that we have here. We also have a Mentor Directory that's worth a look.

Cheers! : D


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi jevvv and welcome (back). I'm glad I'm not the only hopeless housewife. Some of my domestic adventures were so bad that I began writing them down and eventually used them to land a regular column in a city newspaper. There's an upside to everything 

Get busy around the forums, commenting on a few posts and joining in the chat and discussions. It's a great way to get to know everyone and, once you have made ten posts, new forums will open up for you.

What type of novel are you writing and do you ever write short stories or poetry? We have a great bunch of folks here who are both talented and generous with their time and advice so, whatever writing you enjoy, you will be sure to find plenty of like-minded people to share it with.

I'll see you on the boards soon. 

jen


----------



## jevvv (Oct 29, 2016)

Second novel is in two halves, alongside each other: same two main characters but totally different lives/worlds.
In both the main mc is seeking purpose and value, but each half is for different reasons. In one world she is totally helpless, paralysed etc. In the other she is an ordinary middle aged woman needing to get a life of her own where she is valued as herself even though she finds life, people, the world to be overwhelming.

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## jevvv (Oct 31, 2016)

Well that all went down well  

I guess I should have been a little more provocative on my first post to get a stronger reaction (apart from the one checking that I didn't have more than one membership- I will try to avoid those)


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey jevvv, get over to the Lounge and join in/start a conversation there.You'll find a lot more people will engage with you once you begin posting around the forums - including the lounge. Some members just don't bother checking out the introductions. 

One way or another you need to get your post count up so that you get the full benefit of being here.

Your novel sounds an interesting concept. It is a complex format but should make a wonderful story if you can pull it off. Good luck with it and keep us up to date with your progress.

jen


----------



## JustRob (Nov 1, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> Some members just don't bother checking out the introductions.



But some erratic types do ... somewhat erratically admittedly. 

Hi jevvv. As Brits my angel (wife, that is) and I hear a lot of good things about NZ. We know a family who liked it so much that they emigrated there ... twice ... but came back again each time. It wasn't just a matter of finding a home and job though as they owned and worked a farm on each occasion in each country. Well, perhaps it's a difficult choice between NZ and Kent and half the family wanted to be in one place and half the other. That never got resolved to everyone's satisfaction. It's a shame that they couldn't live parallel lives like the characters in your novel.

On the subject of parallel lives, my one and only attempt at novel writing was the opening story in a planned trilogy about a character who keeps living parallel lives expecting each time to get things right that went wrong in the ones that he's already experienced. Of course, each time something different goes wrong even though it's still virtually the same life, so the idea that living one's life over again would solve everything if it were possible proves to be wrong in itself. Eventually he does gain enough experience to face everything that life throws at him, which we all have to do in one life anyway. I guess that compared to you I'm just too lazy to dream up two main characters when I can just recycle the first one over and over.


----------



## jevvv (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Rob, sounds like an interesting story. 

Daydreaming- I'd love to live half the time in the countryside in England and the other half here in NZ. My family and I actually lived nearly four years in southern Surrey about 20 years ago now. We all still miss it


----------



## jevvv (Nov 2, 2016)

Ooo - hadn't thought of that, thanks Jen. 

Funny how some intro posts get a lot of responses and some don't.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 2, 2016)

jevvv said:


> Hi Rob, sounds like an interesting story.
> 
> Daydreaming- I'd love to live half the time in the countryside in England and the other half here in NZ. My family and I actually lived nearly four years in southern Surrey about 20 years ago now. We all still miss it



I will be working in Reigate a bit later today.  It's a bit easier since they pedestrianised the tunnel about forty years ago


----------



## PiP (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi jevv and welcome back! We have many published writers here so hopefully they will inspire you.

Have you checked out our newsletter? it features some of our most talented writers. And if you are looking for further information you may find Dale's story of interest - Testimony of Progress


----------



## jevvv (Nov 3, 2016)

Cool, Phil  
We were on a farm out of Chiddingfold


----------



## jevvv (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for the tips PiP. 
Starting to find my way around the boards


----------



## JustRob (Nov 4, 2016)

jevvv said:


> Cool, Phil
> We were on a farm out of Chiddingfold



I thought that place name sounded familiar. I spent my secondary school years at a boarding school in the countryside just outside Horsham, less than twenty miles from Chiddingfold. That was in the late 1950s to early 1960s, but it's an area which seems to have kept much of its character over the years. Having been born and lived my early years in the suburbs of London those school years in the countryside were literally a breath of fresh air for me.

Come to think of it, I now live equally close to a place called Chiddingstone in Kent. That's confusing.


----------



## jevvv (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm sure that if we'd been stuck in a city or suburbia somewhere I wouldn't miss it so much  
Mind you, where I live now (same area I grew up in) is also a great place to be


----------

